# Winstrol (Stanozolol) A Basic Guide By Heavyiron



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 19, 2012)

Winstrol (Stanozolol) A Basic Guide By – Heavyiron | Steroid Blog - AAS Information


*Winstrol (Stanozolol) A Basic Guide By Heavyiron*

Stanozolol has a anabolic rating of 320 and an androgenic rating of 30 making it an excellent steroid for promoting muscle growth with zero water retention. Stanozolol cannot aromatize into estrogen so estrogenic side effects like water retention are not a factor. Even the most gyno prone users can use Winstrol without any worry of gynocomastia.

Winstrol is excellent for dieting bodybuilders and is best employed near the end of a cutting cycle to keep the user anabolic but give a dry shredded appearance. Winstrol is also favored by speed athletes like runners, swimmers and even fighters who want to stay in a certain weight class but want to have an anabolic edge.

Winstrol also significantly lowers SHBG even at very low doses in a matter of a few days. This is significant because that equates to more free testosterone. Winstrol stacked with testosterone means more testosterone stays free or active. Some users report increased sex drive when stacking Winstrol with testosterone. Basically Winstrol makes your testosterone work better and it can raise libido.

*Administration Men*

A good starting dose for performance is 25-50mg Winstrol daily. I prefer to stack Winstrol with testosterone propionate. I also prefer shorter runs of around 3-6 weeks due to liver stress and Winstrol???s profound ability to lower HDL and raise LDL cholesterol like most oral steroids.
*
Administration Women*

A good starting dose for performance is 10mg Winstrol daily for 6-8 weeks. A more adventuresome female may take up to 20mg Winstrol daily, however side effects such as interrupted menstruation, acne, oily skin, hair loss and deepening of the voice will likely increase with dosage.

*Not all Winstrol is created equal*

Injectable Winstrol is usually a suspension as opposed to a solution. Suspensions have tiny particles that are visible with the naked eye. If left on the shelf for a few days many times the particles will sink to the bottom leaving the clear solvents and water on the top. Depending on the manufacturer, particle sizes vary meaning some Winstrol preparations can clog a 22 gauge needle. Ultra micronized Winstrol can easily pass through a 25 gauge needle making injections more comfortable. Because of the various particle sizes Winstrol may remain active in the blood stream for several days once injected. Basically the solution almost immediately hits the blood stream when injected and then a few days later the solid particles are slowly absorbed by the body. The basis for this was demonstrated in March of 2011 in a pharmacokinetics study done in horses that reported a median terminal half-life of 39 hours with aqueous Testosterone Suspension. Therefore every other day dosing is reasonable with injectable Stanozolol.







Winstrol Base manufactured by Euro-Pharmacies is 100% pure Winstrol similar to aqueous Winstrol Suspension however Winstrol Base is technically a solution not a suspension. Winstrol Base contains no visible Winstrol crystals because they are in an oil and solvent solution NOT water. There are no crystals to slowly absorb into the injection site. Therefore when you inject Winstrol Base there is a very rapid increase in blood Winstrol levels that falls off faster than standard aqueous Winstrol suspension. An advantage of Winstrol Base is you may use very small gauge needles to inject it. There are no crystals in Winstrol Base to clog the needle so administering with an insulin syringe is an option. 
*
Can I mix water based Winstrol with oil based steroids?*

A common misconception is that oil and water based steroids cannot be injected together. This is absolutely false. You may mix water based Winstrol with any oil based steroid. The picture below is Cypionate and Winstrol together in the same syringe (Winny lava lamp).






*Bacteria and water based steroids (drinking your Winstrol)*

Bacteria have an easier time living in water based steroids than in oil based steroids. Water based Winstrol is notorious for causing painful lumps at the injection site and for causing infections and or abscesses. This is because many underground labs improperly assemble steroids not because of the Winstrol itself. I don't recommend injecting UGL water based Winstrol due to the risk for infection unless it's a regulated or trusted lab. I recommend pharmacy grade injectable Winstrol made at high standards or Winstrol base. Because aqueous injectable Winstrol can be ingested orally and because it can cause infections when injected some users drink their injectable Winstrol to avoid infections as gastric acid destroys the bacteria. You may drink your aqueous Winstrol however injecting has been proven to work better mg for mg than oral administration in terms of nitrogen retention. Fair warning though, injectable aqueous Winstrol tastes absolutely awful.

Overall Winstrol is an excellent "cutting" anabolic and also well suited for speed sports. It???s the ???summer??? steroid because it does not promote the watery look that so many other steroids do.

*References*
Sex hormone-binding globulin response to the anabolic steroid stanozolol: evidence for its suitability as a biological androgen sensitivity test.
Contrasting effects of testosterone and stanozolol on serum lipoprotein levels.
The effect of stanozolol on 15nitrogen retention in the dog.
Effect of stanozolol on body composition, nitrogen balance, and food consumption in castrated dogs with chronic renal failure.
An interlaboratory study of the pharmacokinetics of testosterone following intramuscular administration to Thoroughbred horses.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 19, 2012)

Great write up by Heavy!


----------



## rage racing (Jan 19, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Great write up by Heavy!


 
x2.......great info as usual


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 19, 2012)

what is a good starting body fat to use winstrol?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jan 19, 2012)

Great write up Heavy!!!


----------



## menace (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks for the write up, was considering adding winny to my current cycle.


----------



## GMO (Jan 19, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> what is a good starting body fat to use winstrol?



10-11% max to see its full benefits.


I am running Uncle Z's winstrol depot right now and loving it.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 19, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> what is a good starting body fat to use winstrol?




IMO best results are seen once your at least 11% or lower


----------



## 98dxslpr (Jan 20, 2012)

What about oral cycles?


----------



## NPCSUPERHEAVY (Jan 20, 2012)

good ole winny stacks great with deca and helps to prevent the normal extra wear and tear that winny usually does to the joints


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jan 20, 2012)

NPCSUPERHEAVY said:


> good ole winny stacks great with deca and helps to prevent the normal extra wear and tear that winny usually does to the joints




with a test base of course,


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 6, 2012)

*NEED HELP determining if my Stanozolol is fake or perhaps this Winstrol base solution*

I cannot find any info on the lab listed on the label. As a newbie, I'm not certain if that is normal. However, I'm looking at Stanozolol and Test E. Both say they have 2% Benzyl Alcohol and 20% Benzyl Benzoate on the labels and appear to be the same color and translucence. The test e may be slightly more "golden" in appearance. Is anyone aware of how I can determine I'm not looking at fake gear? I don't wanna eff myself up on some bunk shit, ya know? I was under the impression that Stanozolol was a milky looking substance, which would settle leaving a clear liquid with a white substance settled at the bottom. This post has made me curious of that notion. Perhaps, the "Stan" may be this "base solution' you speak of. How can I be sure??? Please help, anyone!


----------

